# Tax Number



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just a VERY quicky

What's the difference between a Tax ID Number and a NIE number?

Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Just a VERY quicky
> 
> What's the difference between a Tax ID Number and a NIE number?
> 
> Thanks


There isn't one, they are one and the same thing.

The only other thing people who are working or autonomo will have is a Social Security number.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Just a VERY quicky
> 
> What's the difference between a Tax ID Number and a NIE number?
> 
> Thanks





Lynn R said:


> There isn't one, they are one and the same thing.
> 
> The only other thing people who are working or autonomo will have is a Social Security number.


Mmmm not quite correct.

In Spain the nationals have DNI and NIF the latter being their fiscal number or tax ID.


For us foreigners we have NIE and NIF which are identical but used for different purposes.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

The reason I ask is I asked for a Morgtage quote ( keeping all options open- buy outright or hold onto some cash and take small mortgage which I can later clear ) and with the quote the bank sent they assigned each of us a " Tax ID Number"


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> The reason I ask is I asked for a Morgtage quote ( keeping all options open- buy outright or hold onto some cash and take small mortgage which I can later clear ) and with the quote the bank sent they assigned each of us a " Tax ID Number"


That might simply be a reference number for them (??)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Snikpoh


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

From personal experience that is your NIE but for us we didn't have an NIE straight away so they used our passport number but later changed this to our NIE.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> The reason I ask is I asked for a Morgtage quote ( keeping all options open- buy outright or hold onto some cash and take small mortgage which I can later clear ) and with the quote the bank sent they assigned each of us a " Tax ID Number"


I took out a small Spanish mortgage when I bought my house, but had to pay an early redemption fee of several hundred euros when I paid it off after I sold my UK house. So if you decide to go down that route, watch out for the charges.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers Lynn

It ain't cheap at 0.5% certainly runs to hundreds.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Cheers Lynn
> 
> It ain't cheap at 0.5% certainly runs to hundreds.


From memory (it's 13.5 years ago now!) I also had to pay the bank's notary fees both in regard to the initial purchase and for the cancellation of the mortgage - more additional expenses.

The only reason I took out the mortgage was that at the time I was buying, prices were going up fast and I wanted to secure the property then. If I'd had all the cash put by to purchase at the time, I don't think I'd have bothered with the mortgage.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yip number crunching right now . Mortgage set up costs alone sure ain't cheap. Maybe I will just ask for donations on the forum instead


----------

